# Charter Arms



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody here familiar with Charter Arms and their revolvers? The largest gunshop in my town has quite a few of them. They seem pretty inexpensive, but are they cheap? As in cheaply made?


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, they are. Early models were better made then the current version. They have made several changes the biggest in using steel sleeves in the alloy barrel housing. You diffenitly are getting what you pay for when buying them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have an original-manufacturer version of their .38 Special snubbie. The company has changed hands, I believe twice, since our pistol was made.
Our gun has an excellent double- and single-action trigger. It came that way. Pull-weights in both modes are light, and letoffs are crisp.
However, after the first shot has been fired, the expended case drags on the pistol's recoil plate and makes firing the second shot extremely difficult in DA mode. Each subsequent shot adds to the drag, and firing the last shot in the cylinder takes extraordinary effort, even using SA.
This could be fixed, I guess, by re-reaming the cylinder's chambers and polishing the recoil plate. But why bother? The cost of the Charter Arms, plus these "revisions," would come close to the price of a better-quality (S&W, new or used) revolver.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a undercover .38 and i like it very well. no problems and its hammerless so it makes it easy to carry.
I clean mine regular ad its very reliable in my book. Is it a S&W? No, but then again, nothing but a S&W is one. :smt023
Cleaning and lubing is a biggie on good firing. HG


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Quality control at Charter Arms is hit and miss. You may get a good one-you may not. You pay your money and take your chances. Of course the guns are under warranty and Charter Arms will try to make it good but do you want to go to all of that trouble?


----------

